# Olddd cameras passed down



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 18, 2011)

These have been passed down from the family to me and I'm loving them. Half the fun is shooting extinct film. Thought i'd share some snapshots.


1920's







1940s












Sweet leather case for the German made Kodak Retina above.






1970's


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 23, 2011)

Kodak Jiffy, Retina Ia and Minox 35 EL! Cute cameras, for sure. The Jiffy is clearly an Art Deco style, if not working makes a great display. Retina Ia is sweet if you don't mind approximating the distance when focusing. The Minox EL is also very sweet camera with an even sweeter lens, when shutter is working. Most of them suffer from shutter failure, which can be corrected by a repairman. Have fun with them!

Oh, BTW...  With the Retina, avoid any damage to the shutter/lens assembly by simply de-focusing all the way to infinity. Otherwise it will stick out and be damaged when you want to fold it back in its 'shell'.


----------



## compur (Nov 23, 2011)

The Retina looks very clean.


----------

